# Background material question



## davehasler (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello…I'm at the point in my layout that I need to begin painting a background. I have an O Gauge layout which is in a basic "U" shape 14' x 12' 6" x 14'. The height from the top of the layout to the ceiling is just under 3'. I want to paint the background on some heavy type of material that can "bend" at the two corners of the "U" shape. I don't want to just connect them at 90 degrees because it looks unnatural and makes for some problems with shadows. Maybe 1/8th masonite might be an option…??? But then I have to deal with buying a lot of sheets and trying to hide the seams where they join. Does anyone know of another option??? Possibly some type of rolled material that is strong enough to take paint and not buckle etc??? I'm open to any possible solution. I don't want to paint on the basement walls…a little too rough in texture. I'd rather paint it separately then simply attach it to the back wall. Any help is greatly appreciated!!! I am strictly a beginner in this hobby so be kind….Thanks much. Dave


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Use thick poster board, or very thin cabinet grade plywood, like a luan.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

any type of plywood or hardboard is going to have seams, but glueing sections together, and then bending them works...or joining them on vertical 1x4 supports?? and then a quick fill with a drywall compund??
a lighter option is rolled roofing material, real heavy paper, one roll should do it.. but may crease easily, well, compared to plywood...


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Back drop material options?*

Are there any plastic manufacturers in your area, industrial parks and such? If so, I do know it's possible to pickup extruded small partial rolls of plastic similar to the Ever Green
white plastic for retail at the LHS.I'm or will be looking for a section~4'x9' to hang from the
ceiling. For that nice blue, cloudy sky effect. There is a plastic company in my area. Masonite is a heavier option. Also. See if you can find some extruded pastic partial rolls from a plastic supply place. Good luck in your search tr1


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I have used 1/8 inch Masonite in the past. Get the one with one smooth side. Curves easily. Then use joint compound and drywall tape on the seams. Support it from the back with 1x2's. It takes the paint well, also.


----------



## davehasler (Mar 26, 2014)

Sounds like the best bet….thanks.


----------



## davehasler (Mar 26, 2014)

I was also thinking of the heavy weight roofing paper…prime it white and then do my painting. Worth a try.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

davehasler said:


> I was also thinking of the heavy weight roofing paper…prime it white and then do my painting. Worth a try.


maybe you could get a roll of canvas. it might even come in a light weight size. then it could get put on to the thin 1/8 inch Masonite. no seams to worry about. wile in the navy we painted it weight for shade canapes.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Dave

By all means check out the Crafts section at Walmart, Michael's
and Hobby Lobby. They have various materials that could
be adapted to what you want. It includes the suggestions
of the others.

Don


----------



## davehasler (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions gentlemen. We'll go up to Rochester soon and check out Michaels and Lowes. I'm leaning toward she heavy felt paper for roofing. Use an acrylic primer and then tack it to around one of the other basement walls and go at it mural style. Good thing I taught art for 32 years!!! www.davehaslerart.com check out my website sometime. I do a lot of painting. This summer I'm slated to do a railroad theme acrylic painting (24 x 36) for the owner of The Gathering…the old D. L. & W depot here in town which is now a wonderful coffee house. The interior is very much intact as it was. The D. L. & W doesn't go through town anymore…just the Genesee and Wyoming…we all call it The Salt Train since it goes to the local mine in Mt Morris and then up to Rochester.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Dave, welcome to the site, nice paintings, are you part native American?
You have a lot of Indian themed paintings.
Daves work, :smilie_daumenpos:








Put the link for your site in your signature.....free advertising for you. 

I don't know if you know how? 
Go to The User CP, then edit signature, make sure you click save when done.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dave, you say the walls of the basement are too rough.
What is it cinder block?


----------



## davehasler (Mar 26, 2014)

I do some F & I and Rev War reenacting…so some of my paintings reflect 18th century natives. Nope…I'm just a white boy…no native blood. I also like painting American themes. I have done a couple of drawings of steam locomotives too. I'll have to dig them up and post some images of them!!!


----------



## davehasler (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh…the basement walls are some type of fiber board covering the old block foundation. My house is ca. 1938…rebuilt after the original one burned down. I was thinking of painting on the fiberboard…but it would be a pain. Plus I'd have to sit on the layout top to do it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

davehasler said:


> Oh…the basement walls are some type of fiber board covering the old block foundation. My house is ca. 1938…rebuilt after the original one burned down. I was thinking of painting on the fiberboard…but it would be a pain. Plus I'd have to sit on the layout top to do it.


I like sit down jobs , don't laugh, this is my first "art" piece I ever attempted. 
I sat on mine to chalk this onto the plywood wall. It still needs more to finish the scene.
Something about the water looks wrong? Maybe I should have added more water off to the left side. See the waterfall in the distance?
The black rock on the bottom still needs more color too.


View attachment 35234


Attach what ever your going to use paint on to the fiberboard then use one of these to paint?


----------

